# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  || حذف تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور 97 || و تبدیل به اعمال مستقیم تاثیر آن ||

## pezeshkitehran

دوستان امروز {تاریخ 16 خرداد } سر جلسه امتحان زمین شناسی مسئول اداره آموزش و پرورش برای بررسی شرایط برگزاری امتحانات اومده بود بازدید. 

یکی از دانش آموزا در رابطه با تاثیر معدل تو سال 97 سوال کرد اونم گفت احتمال 70% هست که تاثیر مثبت معدل رو حذف کنند البته تاکید کرد که هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست دقیق چون باید دوباره این طرح به جلس برده شود و دوباره به تصویب برسد و اینم گفت که سال 95 که طرح تاثیر مثبت آمد قرار بود برای کنکور های 95 و 96 باشه و برای کنکور 97 خبری نبود. 

حالا دوستان من خیلی نگرانم چون نهایی هارو خیلی خیلی خیلی بد دادم معدلمم شاید 14 بیاد حالا با حذف تاثیر مثبت چیکار کنیم دیگه باید قید رشته های تاپ رو زد دیگه. 

شما چه نظری دارید دوستان؟ 

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Amir h

> دوستان امروز {تاریخ 16 خرداد } سر جلسه امتحان زمین شناسی مسئول اداره آموزش و پرورش برای بررسی شرایط برگزاری امتحانات اومده بود بازدید. 
> 
> یکی از دانش آموزا در رابطه با تاثیر معدل تو سال 97 سوال کرد اونم گفت احتمال 70% هست که تاثیر مثبت معدل رو حذف کنند البته تاکید کرد که هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست دقیق چون باید دوباره این طرح به جلس برده شود و دوباره به تصویب برسد و اینم گفت که سال 95 که طرح تاثیر مثبت آمد قرار بود برای کنکور های 95 و 96 باشه و برای کنکور 97 خبری نبود. 
> 
> حالا دوستان من خیلی نگرانم چون نهایی هارو خیلی خیلی خیلی بد دادم معدلمم شاید 14 بیاد حالا با حذف تاثیر مثبت چیکار کنیم دیگه باید قید رشته های تاپ رو زد دیگه. 
> 
> شما چه نظری دارید دوستان؟ 
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk


انشاءالله که مثبت میشه اگرم خدایی نکرده قطعی شد شما شهریور ترمیم کنین

----------


## alireza.salehi

ایشون گفته حذف تاثیر مثبت نگفته که حتما قطعی میشه شاید کلا تاثیر معدل رو حذف کنن،اگرم تاثیر قطعی شد اصلا جای نگرانی نیست ترمیم معدل رو برای همین گذاشتن ولی بعید میدونم قطعی بشه

----------


## va6hid

در یک کلام بگم از حاشیه بکشید بیرون..

اون عامل آموزش و پرورش هم خیلی غلط کرده ، خود اون رییس سازمان سنجش 70 % اطمینان نداره ایشون چجوری اطمینان دارن :Yahoo (21): 

احتمالا میخواسته قانع کنه که طرف درس بخونه : |

در هر صورت غلط کرده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> انشاءالله که مثبت میشه اگرم خدایی نکرده قطعی شد شما شهریور ترمیم کنین


چجوری اقدام به ترمیم کنم؟ 
یه ماه از کنکورم رو میگیره اخه 

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## مرجان70

من که کلا رشته ام فرق داره و معدل و نمره تو قبولی دانشگاهم تاثیر نداره... ولی مگه سطح آموزش تو این مملکت یکسانه که این طرح رو تاثیر مستقیم کنن؟؟؟؟
یعنی اگر اجازه بدن تاثیر مسقیم بشه برای قبولی تو دانشگاه حق کلی آدم ضایع میشه...
تو کشوری باید این طرح ها برگزار بشه که تو همه ی مدرسه ها شرایط تحصیلی و رتبه معلم و هزارتا چیز دیگه یکسان باشه...

----------


## hamed70t

وارد حاشیه نشین ، به احتمال خیلی زیاد 97 هم مثبت کنن و اگه بخواد تغییری داده بشه یه دفعه از 98 که تغییرات زیاده اعمال بشه ، چون 97 با 96 و 95 هیچ فرقی نداره و اگه بخوان قطعی کنن با سیل عظیم اعتراضات روبرو میشن

----------


## khansar

ببین دوست عزیز کسانی که برای تاثیر معدل تصمیم میگیرند میشدن شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو که شامل:وزیر علوم.وزیر آموزش و پرورش وزیر بهداشت و رییس مرکز سنجش آموزش پرورش .تازه کل آموزش پرورش هم بگند قطعی تازه یکی از عوامل حل شده سه تا وزیر دیگه باید نظر بدند.اون کسی هم که گفته قطعی میخواسته بچه ها درس بخونم.وگرنه خود شورای سنجش شهریور جلسه میگیره واسه تاثیر معدل ک ان شاءالله مثبته

----------


## Amir h

> چجوری اقدام به ترمیم کنم؟ 
> یه ماه از کنکورم رو میگیره اخه 
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk


خب احتمالاً مثبت میشه شما نگران نباشین واسه ترمیم هم اگه خواستین باید برین مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنین واسه اینکه شهریور امتحان بدین

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

مثبته، دیگه امکان نداره قطعی بشه، انقد هر روز وارد حاشیه نشین بقیه رو هم وارد حاشیه نکنین...

----------


## fatemeh96

هر سال ۶ ماهش بحث اینه
بیخیال خواهشا

----------


## amir.hzF

اموزش و پرورش هیچ دخالتی تو نحوه تاثیر معدل نداره و این  برمیگرده به سازمان سننجش 
 خواهشا اینقدر به این معدل گیر ندین 
 وقتی قانون میگه برای تاثیر قطعی باید هر سه سال نهایی برگزار بشه  نمیدونم این حرفا یعنی چی

----------


## arisa

*بسه دیگه اه*

----------


## navidm46

باز شروع شد .. 
تاپیک های چند ماه بعد انجمن کنکور ... 
1) وای بد بخت شدیم تاثیر قطعی شد 
2)سهمیه ها 
3)منابع 
4)منابع 
5)ریاضی صفرم منابع و... 
6) فاگو زیست 
7)فاگو زیست 
8) فاگوزییست اری یا خیر مسئله این است ؟ :Yahoo (21):  
جون مادرتون بچسبید به درستون

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> *بسه دیگه اه*


آرام باش 

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## کیمیا1378

> دوستان امروز {تاریخ 16 خرداد } سر جلسه امتحان زمین شناسی مسئول اداره آموزش و پرورش برای بررسی شرایط برگزاری امتحانات اومده بود بازدید. 
> 
> یکی از دانش آموزا در رابطه با تاثیر معدل تو سال 97 سوال کرد اونم گفت احتمال 70% هست که تاثیر مثبت معدل رو حذف کنند البته تاکید کرد که هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست دقیق چون باید دوباره این طرح به جلس برده شود و دوباره به تصویب برسد و اینم گفت که سال 95 که طرح تاثیر مثبت آمد قرار بود برای کنکور های 95 و 96 باشه و برای کنکور 97 خبری نبود. 
> 
> حالا دوستان من خیلی نگرانم چون نهایی هارو خیلی خیلی خیلی بد دادم معدلمم شاید 14 بیاد حالا با حذف تاثیر مثبت چیکار کنیم دیگه باید قید رشته های تاپ رو زد دیگه. 
> 
> شما چه نظری دارید دوستان؟ 
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk


ترمیم

----------


## IMAN7

> ببین دوست عزیز کسانی که برای تاثیر معدل تصمیم میگیرند میشدن شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو که شامل:وزیر علوم.وزیر آموزش و پرورش وزیر بهداشت و رییس مرکز سنجش آموزش پرورش .تازه کل آموزش پرورش هم بگند قطعی تازه یکی از عوامل حل شده سه تا وزیر دیگه باید نظر بدند.اون کسی هم که گفته قطعی میخواسته بچه ها درس بخونم.وگرنه خود شورای سنجش شهریور جلسه میگیره واسه تاثیر معدل ک ان شاءالله مثبته


برای کنکور 97 شهریور 96 مشخص میشه؟یعنی 2 ماه دیگه؟
برای کنکور 96 که چند ماه پیش اعلام شد :Yahoo (77):

----------


## hamed_habibi

تو مجلس چیزی برای تاثیر مثبت تصویب نشد فقط برای 95 تصویب شد وگفتن باقی سالها رو کارشناسا نظر میدن ...بعدشم برو سایت دریافت ویدیو گذاشتن ببین اخبار پخش کرد وخود اموزش پروروشیا گفتن تا زمانی ک س سال نهایی شده بهتره مثبت باشه....سنجش سر کنکور نظر سنجی میکنه...طبق همون دلالیلی ک 96مثبت شد 97 هم میشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

همون جلسه ایی ک نتیجهش اعلام شدن تاثیر مثبت سال 96 بود مشخص شد ک س سال نهایی بشه استانندارد بشه بعد تاثیر قطعی بدن ...98هم ممکنه نباشه چون دهمیا نهایی ندارن.....

----------


## amirhoseing79

فکر کردم تایید کردن تاثیر قطعیه 
داشتم سکته رو میزدم
بخدا اگه تاثیر قطعی شه میرم بعد کنکور ماشین همشونو خط میندازم

----------


## hamed_habibi

http://www.daryaftpub.com/wp-content...yi-mehr-95.mp4ا​این ویدیو رو حتما ببینید خیالتون راحت بشه

----------


## tabrizcity

*بابا جمع کنید این چیزا رو مطمئن باشین 99 درصد تاثیر مثبت هست اون 1 درصد هم برای اطمینان گذاشتم ولی خدایش سنجش انقدر احمق نیست که بیاد دوباره مستقیم کنه تاثیر رو تو حوزه ی خود ما طرف با هندزفری و 30 تومن پول برای هر امتحان بالای 18 می گرفت واقعا امتحان نهایی معیار مناسبی برای سنجش نیست پس مطمئن باشین مثبته اگه حتی 1 درصد هم تاثیر قطعی باشه کاری از دستتون بر نمیاد که مجبورین بازم بخونین اصلا بگیم زدن تاثیر رو قطعی کردن میخواین برین مجلس رو به توپ ببندین اینجا ایرانه یه جوری می برن تو کو-نتون آب داغ میریزن که اسمتون هم یادتون میره چه برسه به تاثیر معدل
در مورد ترمیم معدل هم به نظرم ارزش نداره چون کم کمش باید یه ماه تو امتحانات بخونی یه دو سه هفته قبلش هم روزی 10-12 ساعت بخونی تا معدلت بالای 19 بیاد

ختم کلام: مثبت هم باشه باید بخونین قطعی هم باشه باید بخونین پس چه بخواین یا نخواین باید بخونین در کل بخونین فقط بخونین 
*

----------


## hamed70t

> http://www.daryaftpub.com/wp-content...yi-mehr-95.mp4ا​این ویدیو رو حتما ببینید خیالتون راحت بشه


 :Yahoo (20):  یعنی منکه معدلم 17.46 هست صد هزار نفری از من جلوترن

----------


## Ungodly

تمام نهایی های امسال داره لو میره سوالاش
امروز سوالای زمین ساعت 5 صبح تو تلگرام میچرخید 
فکر میکنین قطعی کنن با این وضعیت؟

----------


## Mehran1378

این چه وضع تیتر زدنه؟!!!
تن و بدنمون لرزید!!!!

----------


## Mohammad113

بابا تیترش رو حداقل سوالی کنید نه خبری!!

----------


## Matin VT

> *بابا جمع کنید این چیزا رو مطمئن باشین 99 درصد تاثیر مثبت هست اون 1 درصد هم برای اطمینان گذاشتم ولی خدایش سنجش انقدر احمق نیست که بیاد دوباره مستقیم کنه تاثیر رو تو حوزه ی خود ما طرف با هندزفری و 30 تومن پول برای هر امتحان بالای 18 می گرفت واقعا امتحان نهایی معیار مناسبی برای سنجش نیست پس مطمئن باشین مثبته اگه حتی 1 درصد هم تاثیر قطعی باشه کاری از دستتون بر نمیاد که مجبورین بازم بخونین اصلا بگیم زدن تاثیر رو قطعی کردن میخواین برین مجلس رو به توپ ببندین اینجا ایرانه یه جوری می برن تو کو-نتون آب داغ میریزن که اسمتون هم یادتون میره چه برسه به تاثیر معدل
> در مورد ترمیم معدل هم به نظرم ارزش نداره چون کم کمش باید یه ماه تو امتحانات بخونی یه دو سه هفته قبلش هم روزی 10-12 ساعت بخونی تا معدلت بالای 19 بیاد
> 
> ختم کلام: مثبت هم باشه باید بخونین قطعی هم باشه باید بخونین پس چه بخواین یا نخواین باید بخونین در کل بخونین فقط بخونین 
> *


مگه ترمیم معدل برای هر درسی که خودمون بخوایم نیست؟!!چرا همه میگن یه ماه باید بخونی؟!مثلا من فقط بخوام یه درس رو ترمیم کنم که نهایتا 2-3 روز رو ازم میگیره |:
چرا همه میگن یک ماه؟!

----------


## Matrix M

> تمام نهایی های امسال داره لو میره سوالاش
> امروز سوالای زمین ساعت 5 صبح تو تلگرام میچرخید 
> فکر میکنین قطعی کنن با این وضعیت؟


فکر میکنید قبلا که قطعی بود تقلب نمیشد ؟ آقایان هرگونه امکان تقلب در امتحانات نهایی رو تکذیب میکنن ! ( امتحانای پیش رو خودم دیدم همش رو دست بچه ها)

----------


## tabrizcity

> مگه ترمیم معدل برای هر درسی که خودمون بخوایم نیست؟!!چرا همه میگن یه ماه باید بخونی؟!مثلا من فقط بخوام یه درس رو ترمیم کنم که نهایتا 2-3 روز رو ازم میگیره |:
> چرا همه میگن یک ماه؟!


*خب مگه نمگی معدلم 14 هست 
اصلا اونو بزاریم کنار تاثیر قطعی باشه معدلت هم 19.25 باشه ( معدل کتبی ها نه معدل کل ) از 27 هزار نفر عقبی ( البته بنابه گفته ی رئیس سازمان سنجش ) چه برسه به 17 و  18 یعنی اگه واقعا تاثیر رو قطعی کنن باید انقدر بخونی که همه رو بالای 19.5 بگیری و برای این کار کم کمش 3 الی 4 هفته وقت میخواد
در ضمن خدایش مثبته نگران نباشین واقعا به گفته ی دوستمون هر سال 6 ماه راجب تاثیر معدل حرف میزنین که مثبت میشه یا منفی امسال رو دریابین که آخرین کنکور نظام قدیم هست. پشت کنکوری نداریم ها
خلاصه برو بچ من زیاد حال و حوصله ی نوشتن ندارم فقط بخونین دیگه چه قطعی چه مثبت اون کنکور کوفتی رو باید بدین که 75 درصده 
*

----------


## ftm_mlh

غلط میکنن قطعی کنن ...باید کللا تاثیرش رو بردارن...با این همه تقلبی که تو امتحانای نهایی میشه و فروش سوالا چجوری میتونن قطعی کنن...خیلی نامردیه ....بعدشم همه که نمیتونن ترمیم شرکت کنن تو هر مدرسه ای نیست باید بزرگسالان باشه و هر جایی هم بزرگسالان ندارههههههه........

----------


## tabrizcity

> الان ی تاپیک میزنن ک کنکور 98 نیست!
> دوستان خیالتون راحت *واس 3سال کنکور نظام قدیم داریم* اگ پیک سنجش رو خونده باشین میبینید(ک احتمالا بازم تمدیدش میکنن)و عقلانیش هم همینه
> واس معدل هم ب دلایل خیلی بسیار زیاد!!! *احتمال 99.9 تاثیر مثبته*!!!کسی از عوامل مربوط ب امتحان نهایی نمیاد بگه ک قراره مثبت بمونه!!! و عقلانیش هم همینه!خخخ


* من اطلاع نداشتم که بازم کنکور نظام قدیم داریم ولی دیگه تا کنکور 97 بیشتر از یه سال مونده کسی واقعا بخواد بخونه تو این یه سال میخونه با روزانه 4-5 ساعت هم تو بهترین رشته قبول میشین البته از الان
خلاصه از دوست عزیز هم متشکریم که گفتن کنکور تا سه سال دیگه هست پس دوباره پا نشین تاپیک بزنین
خدایش فازتون رو نمیتونم*

----------


## Matin VT

> *خب مگه نمگی معدلم 14 هست 
> اصلا اونو بزاریم کنار تاثیر قطعی باشه معدلت هم 19.25 باشه ( معدل کتبی ها نه معدل کل ) از 27 هزار نفر عقبی ( البته بنابه گفته ی رئیس سازمان سنجش ) چه برسه به 17 و  18 یعنی اگه واقعا تاثیر رو قطعی کنن باید انقدر بخونی که همه رو بالای 19.5 بگیری و برای این کار کم کمش 3 الی 4 هفته وقت میخواد
> در ضمن خدایش مثبته نگران نباشین واقعا به گفته ی دوستمون هر سال 6 ماه راجب تاثیر معدل حرف میزنین که مثبت میشه یا منفی امسال رو دریابین که آخرین کنکور نظام قدیم هست. پشت کنکوری نداریم ها
> خلاصه برو بچ من زیاد حال و حوصله ی نوشتن ندارم فقط بخونین دیگه چه قطعی چه مثبت اون کنکور کوفتی رو باید بدین که 75 درصده 
> *


من نه بابا چیزی نگفتم |:
با یکی دیگه اشتباه گرفتی عزیز :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (105): 
من معدلم بالای 18.5 ایناس
همه رو هم احتمالا بالای 19 میشم ولی چون ادبیاتو حال نداشتمکلا نخوندم گند زدم.میرم همونو فقط ترمیم میدم
فوقش 2-3روز ازم میره

----------


## tabrizcity

> من نه بابا چیزی نگفتم |:
> با یکی دیگه اشتباه گرفتی عزیز
> من معدلم بالای 18.5 ایناس
> همه رو هم احتمالا بالای 19 میشم ولی چون ادبیاتو حال نداشتمکلا نخوندم گند زدم.میرم همونو فقط ترمیم میدم
> فوقش 2-3روز ازم میره


*داداش اشتب نقل و قول کردم شرمنده
به هر حال آفرین انشالله کنکور رو هم به همین خوبی رد می کنی*

----------


## arisa

> الان ی تاپیک میزنن ک کنکور 98 نیست!
> دوستان خیالتون راحت *واس 3سال کنکور نظام قدیم داریم* اگ پیک سنجش رو خونده باشین میبینید(ک احتمالا بازم تمدیدش میکنن)و عقلانیش هم همینه
> واس معدل هم ب دلایل خیلی بسیار زیاد!!! *احتمال 99.9 تاثیر مثبته*!!!کسی از عوامل مربوط ب امتحان نهایی نمیاد بگه ک قراره مثبت بمونه!!! و عقلانیش هم همینه!خخخ


*کجای سنجش گفته سه سال تمدیده کنکور نظام قدیم؟؟*

----------


## hamed_habibi

خود دکتر توکلی مصاحبه کرد وگفت کنکور از بعد سال 97 هم هست...انقد جو گیر نباشید اینجا ایرانه تا بیاد کنکور عوض بشه نماینده ها مجلس عوض میشن وطرح قبلی رو ب لج دوره قبل رد میکنن.. :Yahoo (20):

----------


## arisa

> تو یکی از پیکای سنجش قبل از عید


*لینکشو دارید؟؟*

----------


## khansar

مثبته ذره ا ی شک نکنید

----------


## khansar

سال 93 که قطعی  شد رییس سنجش موافق قطعی بود .اما الان به شدت موافق مثبته وخودشم مهرماه  تو اخبار گفت به چند دلیل تاثیر قطعی نمیشه

----------


## mpaarshin

یادش بخیر

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

چی یادش بخیر برادر؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mpaarshin

> چی یادش بخیر برادر؟؟


اون دردسرایی که نکشیدیم واسه تاثیر مثبت کردن امسال

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

اره واقعا یادش به شر :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): خدا واسه اونایی که مسخره کرده بودن بچه کنکوری ها رونسازه!!واقعا 5ماه همه ملتو سرکار گذاشته بودن :Yahoo (21): تازه آخرش لاریجانی میگفت تاثیرمعدل چیه ؟؟اصن خوبه یانه؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): گرچه که من خیلیم این مسئله برام فرقی نداشت اما خب پنج ماه خواه وناخواه ذهن همه رو مشغول کردن :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dayi javad

*خیلی از کنکوری هایی 96 احتمالا تو کنکور 97 هم شرکت کنند ! اگ قرار باش تاثیر باز قطعی بشه چه عدالتی ؟ چه قانونی ؟
در واقع کنکور 96 بیشتر ب خاطر سرو صدای لو رفتن سوالات امتحانی تاثیر مثبت شد ! حالا باز تعدادی از اینا قرار پشت کنکوری بشن !

فاتحه قوانین این شکور باید خوند و دیگر هیچ*

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

Agha javadشما قراره الان سر پستتون باشین اینجا چیکار میکنی برادر؟؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hani77


Agha javadشما قراره الان سر پستتون باشین اینجا چیکار میکنی برادر؟؟


منتظر بودم شما بگی برم سر پست*

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

خب گفتم دیگههههه حالا برو برادر  :Yahoo (4): اگر دیر تربری ممکنه تروریست ها کشورمونو نابود کنن خدای نکرده.پس برو از وطن دفاع کن ....موفق باشید. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mohabbatshahabi

تاثیر مثبت هست احتمالا

----------


## amir sezar

دیروز شبکه سه گزینه جوان گفتن که تاثیر مثبته

----------


## arezoo_k

این چه تاپیکی بود  :Yahoo (13): .. خدا شاهده موضوع رو دیدم فشارم افتاد .. خب اسمش رو عوض کنید  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## NVIDIA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir sezar


دیروز شبکه سه گزینه جوان گفتن که تاثیر مثبته


منظورشون 96 بود یا 97 ؟*

----------


## amir sezar

> *
> منظورشون 96 بود یا 97 ؟*


در مورد 97 حرف میزدن و امتحانات نهایی امسال...از اینترنت بگردین پیدا میشه

----------


## NVIDIA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir sezar


در مورد 97 حرف میزدن و امتحانات نهایی امسال...از اینترنت بگردین پیدا میشه


مگه درمورد معدل تصمیم بر این نبود که تو شورای سنجش درمورد 97 تصمیم گیری کنن ؟
خدا کنه واقعا مثبت باشه
تاثیر مستقیم جز اجحاف در حق خیلی از بچه ها فایده دیگه ای نداره*

----------


## amir sezar

> این چه تاپیکی بود .. خدا شاهده موضوع رو دیدم فشارم افتاد .. خب اسمش رو عوض کنید


شما که به نظر نمیاد کم بیارین

----------


## arezoo_k

> شما که به نظر نمیاد کم بیارین


تاثیر مستقیم رو میشه دقیق تر توضیح بدید من هنوز به درک کامل ازش نرسیدم..ممنون

----------


## amir sezar

> تاثیر مستقیم رو میشه دقیق تر توضیح بدید من هنوز به درک کامل ازش نرسیدم..ممنون


این نمراتی که گرفتیم سنجش تراز بندیشون میکنه...مثه کنکور و بر اساس سختی ...بعدش یه فرمولایی داره که من بلد نیستم تراز نهایی و کنکور ضربدر یه چیزایی میکنن تقسیم میکنن یه عددی میاد که اون میشه تراز کنکورت

----------


## arezoo_k

با این اوصاف پس صد در صد تاثیر مستقیم نمیشه

----------


## amir sezar

> اون وقت اینجوری اونایی که سوال داشتن و معدلشون خوب شد چی؟


معدل تراز کنکورشونو زیاد میکنه

----------


## arezoo_k

> معدل تراز کنکورشونو زیاد میکنه


ایشالله سنجش عدالت رو رعایت میکنه که شک ندارم

----------


## Aldia

> ایشالله سنجش عدالت رو رعایت میکنه که شک ندارم


اگه بخواد عدالت رو (نسبی)اجرا کنه باید قطعی بشه

----------


## NVIDIA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kianoosh


اگه بخواد عدالت رو (نسبی)اجرا کنه باید قطعی بشه


تعریف شما از عدالت چیه ؟
آیا درجریان هستی که هم امسال هم پارسال سوالای امتحان نهایی قبل از امتحان فروخته میشده؟
آیا درجریان تقلب های گسترده ای که در حوزه های امتحانی صورت میگیره هستی؟

فعلا تو مملکت ما بهترین و عادلانه ترین امتحانی که میگیرن کنکوره

امثال شماها فکر میکنن با کنار رفتن بقیه جای خودشون بازتر میشه. دقیقا به همین دلیله که هنوز جهان سومیم و پیشرفت نمیکنیم
یه ضرب المثل ژاپنی هست میگه اگر میخوای جای رئیست رو بگیری هلش بده بره بالاتر
اما تو فرهنگ ما اینجوری تعریف میشه که اگر میخوای جای رئیست رو بگیری یجوری سعی کن از دور خارجش کنی

#اندکی_تفکر*

----------


## Aldia

> *
> تعریف شما از عدالت چیه ؟
> آیا درجریان هستی که هم امسال هم پارسال سوالای امتحان نهایی قبل از امتحان فروخته میشده؟
> آیا درجریان تقلب های گسترده ای که در حوزه های امتحانی صورت میگیره هستی؟
> 
> فعلا تو مملکت ما بهترین و عادلانه ترین امتحانی که میگیرن کنکوره
> 
> امثال شماها فکر میکنن با کنار رفتن بقیه جای خودشون بازتر میشه. دقیقا به همین دلیله که هنوز جهان سومیم و پیشرفت نمیکنیم
> یه ضرب المثل ژاپنی هست میگه اگر میخوای جای رئیست رو بگیری هلش بده بره بالاتر
> ...


باشه انسان متفکر
اولا:معدل من 20 نیست
ثانیا:منظور شما از عدالت چیه؟اونایی که واقعا خودشون تو این یه ماه خوندن و 20 گرفتن باید با کسی که این یه ماه هیچ کاری نکرده باید یه نتیجه رو بگیره؟
سوما: من خودمم می خوام تاثیر مثبت باشه

----------


## 400

*دیروز تو گزینه دو یکی از رییسای آموزش پرورش و آورده بودن تو تلویزیون گفت سال دیگه تاثیر معدل همون ۳۰٪ مثبته*

----------


## Matin VT

> باشه انسان متفکر
> اولا:معدل من 20 نیست
> ثانیا:منظور شما از عدالت چیه؟اونایی که واقعا خودشون تو این یه ماه خوندن و 20 گرفتن باید با کسی که این یه ماه هیچ کاری نکرده باید یه نتیجه رو بگیره؟
> سوما: من خودمم می خوام تاثیر مثبت باشه


ایشونم نگفت معدل شما 20 هست.بحث تعریف عدالته:
1-اونایی که خودشون خوندن و نتیجه هم خوب بوده اون تاثیر مثبتو میگیرن و اگه بهش نیاز پیدا کنن هم اون تاثیر کمکشون میکنه!اگه هم نتیجه خوب نبوده که تو کنکور جبران میکنن
2-الان قطعی بشه,اونی که خودش خونده ولی نتیجش خوب نبوده ضرر میکنه در حالی که اون شخصی که نخونده ولی سوالا رو داشته سود میکنه
شما کدوم رو عدالت میبینید؟!
گزینه اول یا دوم؟!
فک کنم واضح باشه...

----------


## Aldia

> ایشونم نگفت معدل شما 20 هست.بحث تعریف عدالته:
> 1-اونایی که خودشون خوندن و نتیجه هم خوب بوده اون تاثیر مثبتو میگیرن و اگه بهش نیاز پیدا کنن هم اون تاثیر کمکشون میکنه!اگه هم نتیجه خوب نبوده که تو کنکور جبران میکنن
> 2-الان قطعی بشه,اونی که خودش خونده ولی نتیجش خوب نبوده ضرر میکنه در حالی که اون شخصی که نخونده ولی سوالا رو داشته سود میکنه
> شما کدوم رو عدالت میبینید؟!
> گزینه اول یا دوم؟!
> فک کنم واضح باشه...


اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه کسی که نمرش کامله هیچ سودی نمی بره
در ضمن عدالت رو هم هیچوقت نمی شه اجرا کرد

----------


## Matin VT

> اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه کسی که نمرش کامله هیچ سودی نمی بره
> در ضمن عدالت رو هم هیچوقت نمی شه اجرا کرد


عزیز شما میدونی اصن معدل تاثیرش چجوریه؟!!فک نکنم که بدونی
"اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه کسی که نمرش کامله هیچ سودی نمی بره"
آخه یعنی چی؟  :Yahoo (21):  اونی که رتبه کنکور خوب باشه سود نمیبره تو تاثیر مثبت نه اونی که نمرش کامل باشه
اگه اینجوریه که من اگه یه درس رو 20 شدم یه نمره چرت مینویسم که بشم 19 اینجوری سود ببرم  :/
عدالت رو معلومه که نمیشه واقعا اجرا کرد.واژه "عدالت تر" بهتره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Aldia

> عزیز شما میدونی اصن معدل تاثیرش چجوریه؟!!فک نکنم که بدونی
> "اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه کسی که نمرش کامله هیچ سودی نمی بره"
> آخه یعنی چی؟  اونی که رتبه کنکور خوب باشه سود نمیبره تو تاثیر مثبت نه اونی که نمرش کامل باشه
> اگه اینجوریه که من اگه یه درس رو 20 شدم یه نمره چرت مینویسم که بشم 19 اینجوری سود ببرم  :/
> عدالت رو معلومه که نمیشه واقعا اجرا کرد.واژه "عدالت تر" بهتره


منظورم اینه که نمره ۲۰ تو مثبت برای زیر هزار تاثیرنداره

----------


## Mehran1378

> منظورم اینه که نمره ۲۰ تو مثبت برای زیر هزار تاثیرنداره


 دوست عزیز تو اصلا هیچ توجهی به مهم ترین مسئله یعنی لو رفتن سوالای امتحانا و تقلب گسترده تو اکثر حوزه ها نداری!!!!
این مسئله هم خیلی سادس !نمیدونم چرا انقد در مقابل فهمیدنش مقاومت میکنی!
برای زیر هزار ک نه تقریبا برای زیر پنج هزار هیچ تاثیری نداره!
اگ ی فردب نهایی ها رو خوب داده باشه اگ رتبش یکم خراب شه خب معدل کمکش میکنه ؛اگرم یکی معدلش خوب نباشه تو کنکور ک مطمئنا عادلانه تر از این نهایی های لعنتیه میتونه جبران کنه!
اگ قطعی باشه ک اون عاقا زاده های پولدار سوال خر بیشترین سود رو میکنه و اگ کسیم معدل نهاییش بدون سوال خریدن خوبه خب مطمئا واسه کنکور ظرفیت اینکه بتونه رتبه برتر بشه رو داره!
ب همین سادگی
#در-مقابل-فهمیدن-مقاومت-نکنیم
با تشکر!!!!

----------


## rezagmi

> دوستان امروز {تاریخ 16 خرداد } سر جلسه امتحان زمین شناسی مسئول اداره آموزش و پرورش برای بررسی شرایط برگزاری امتحانات اومده بود بازدید. 
> 
> یکی از دانش آموزا در رابطه با تاثیر معدل تو سال 97 سوال کرد اونم گفت احتمال 70% هست که تاثیر مثبت معدل رو حذف کنند البته تاکید کرد که هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست دقیق چون باید دوباره این طرح به جلس برده شود و دوباره به تصویب برسد و اینم گفت که سال 95 که طرح تاثیر مثبت آمد قرار بود برای کنکور های 95 و 96 باشه و برای کنکور 97 خبری نبود. 
> 
> حالا دوستان من خیلی نگرانم چون نهایی هارو خیلی خیلی خیلی بد دادم معدلمم شاید 14 بیاد حالا با حذف تاثیر مثبت چیکار کنیم دیگه باید قید رشته های تاپ رو زد دیگه. 
> 
> شما چه نظری دارید دوستان؟ 
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk


نگرانی نداره
اونایی که بر باد رفتند کنکوریهای 93 و 94 بودند
الان ترمیم گذاشتن میری مجدد امتحان میدی

چه نکرد با ما این معدل :Yahoo (68):

----------


## arezoo_k

کی دقیق اعلام می کنن مثبت است یا نه ؟
چون اگر مثبت نیست برم ترمیم کنم  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mina_77

اونی که معدلش بالاست ی کنکوری میده که توش معدل لاتاثیره
اونی که معدلش پایینه ی کنکوری میده که جاست تاثیر معدله
روزگار به ساز کسی هست که برقصه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Merlin021

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abf


کی دقیق اعلام می کنن مثبت است یا نه ؟
چون اگر مثبت نیست برم ترمیم کنم 


مگه ندیدید عمادی گفت مثبته ؟ مثبت خواهد بود فک کنم دقیق بعد کنکور 96 بگن اما مثبته حتما*

----------


## arezoo_k

> *
> مگه ندیدید عمادی گفت مثبته ؟ مثبت خواهد بود فک کنم دقیق بعد کنکور 96 بگن اما مثبته حتما*


نه ندیدم .. خداروشکر  :Y (745):

----------


## POlyhYmNia

فشارم واسه نودوهفتیا افتاد چ وضعشه  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  

نخیر همش ی سال دیگه از نظام قدیم نمونده اونم مثبته نمیان که این گروه اخرو بدبحت کنن اونم با این حجم از امنیت سوالای نهایی  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aloneboy051

فقط یه چیزی شاید چرند دارم میگم 

اگه هدفتون قبولی تو رشته مورد علاقتونه باید مسیر رو از اول نگاه میکردید و احتمالارو میدیدین و براش هر کاری میکردین

من نمیدونم اگه میخواین پزشکی قبول شین چه مستقیم چه مثبت باید معدلتون خوب باشه دیگه 

در ضمن پدر من مدیر مدرسه هست هیچ خبری برای تاثیر مستقیم نیست  : /

----------


## loading

خواهشا تایپیک رو ببندید چون تاثیر معدل در کنکور 79 دیروز مثبت اعلام شد در برنامه گزینه جوان

----------


## loading

تاثیر معدل در کنکور 97 مثبت گردید

----------


## hamed_habibi

تاثیر مثبت فرقی بین 10یا20نیست..چرا اینو میگی ی عده ب گمان بفتن ب شک بیفتن...ازهمین انجمن سامان تارم با معدل 14 رتبه 600شد کارنامه ش تو بخش مصاحبه با رتبه برترها هست 


> فقط یه چیزی شاید چرند دارم میگم 
> 
> اگه هدفتون قبولی تو رشته مورد علاقتونه باید مسیر رو از اول نگاه میکردید و احتمالارو میدیدین و براش هر کاری میکردین
> 
> من نمیدونم اگه میخواین پزشکی قبول شین چه مستقیم چه مثبت باید معدلتون خوب باشه دیگه 
> 
> در ضمن پدر من مدیر مدرسه هست هیچ خبری برای تاثیر مستقیم نیست  : /

----------


## Santa.sara

سلام منبع معتبری نیست :Yahoo (35):  اگرهم بشه خیلی ها اعتراض میکنن نگران نباش ولی حتما به فکر ترمیم باش منم میخوام ترمیم کنم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## jaany

بهتره دیگه این تاپیک بالا نیاد به بچه های کنکوری 97 استرس میده

----------


## shadzi

یچه ها ترمیم معدل هست؟ منی ک دیپلم ریاضی دارم؟

----------


## Lord Alireza

بعید میدونم حذف کنن. مثبت شاید ولی حذف هرگز.

----------


## shadzi

واقعا مسخره س ک با این حجم تقلبات بخوان 
مستقیم تاثیر بدن 
باید اعتراض شه

----------


## arezoo_k

مگه قراره قطعی بشه ؟؟
من چه قطهی بشه یا نشه بخاطر یک 19.25 و 19.5 ترمیم نمی کنم .. من اول قصد داشتم ترمیم کنم ولی وقتی دیدم بشینم برای کنکور بخونم بهتره پشیمون شدم

----------


## mpaarshin

دو سال مثبت بعد قطعی؟؟؟ منطقیه؟

----------


## a.ka

*معدلو بیخیال انصافن 
فقط کنـــکور 
*

----------


## TRACKER

بسه بابا گندشو در آوردید :Yahoo (21):  اصلا میخواید واقعیت رو بدونید؟شما که نهایی خراب کردید کنکور 10 برابر بد تر میدید
راضی شدید؟
حالا برید یه میکانیکی چیزی دنبال کار بگردید

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (4): 


> بسه بابا گندشو در آوردید اصلا میخواید واقعیت رو بدونید؟شما که نهایی خراب کردید کنکور 10 برابر بد تر میدید
> راضی شدید؟
> حالا برید یه میکانیکی چیزی دنبال کار بگردید

----------


## hamed_habibi

​مثبته

----------


## hamed_habibi

​چ دلیل داشت 96 95 مثبت شد همون دلیل 97رو مثبت میکنه..این تایپک ببند مدیر

----------


## hamed_habibi

تاثیر معدل مثبت شد... :Yahoo (4): اخبار بیست وسی

----------


## mmr

کی اعلام شده؟ 


> تاثیر معدل مثبت شد...اخبار بیست وسی

----------


## hamed_habibi

ی گزارش پخش شد..برو ببین متوجه میشی 


> کی اعلام شده؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> ی گزارش پخش شد..برو ببین متوجه میشی


*سلام
حامد جان من الان گزارش رو از آرشیو شبکه دیدم دقیقا کجای حرفش گفت که تاثیر مثبت شده؟
توی گزارش با یکی از فروشندگان هم ارتباط برقرار شد و پول به حسابش ریختن و آخر سر هم سوالا رو طرفه نداد
قصد بی احترامی ندارم ولی یا برای خاطر جمعی میگی بچه ها استرس نگیرن یا همینطوری برا اینکه خیال خودت رو راحت کنی
در ضمن من شدیدا موافق تاثیر مثبتم ولی با این بویی که میاد مثل اینکه دیو-ثا میخوان قطعیش کنن*

----------


## hamed_habibi

اونی ک شما دیدید برای قبل بود این یکی امشب پخش شد..ولو رفتن سوالات تایید شد...مجلسم تایید کرد...

----------


## hamed_habibi

امشبی رو برو ببین مجلس هم تایید کرد گفت امتحانی ک قراره سرنوشت تعیین کنه نباید اینجوری باشه....مردم هم اعتراض کردن...دانش اموزا


> *سلام
> حامد جان من الان گزارش رو از آرشیو شبکه دیدم دقیقا کجای حرفش گفت که تاثیر مثبت شده؟
> توی گزارش با یکی از فروشندگان هم ارتباط برقرار شد و پول به حسابش ریختن و آخر سر هم سوالا رو طرفه نداد
> قصد بی احترامی ندارم ولی یا برای خاطر جمعی میگی بچه ها استرس نگیرن یا همینطوری برا اینکه خیال خودت رو راحت کنی
> در ضمن من شدیدا موافق تاثیر مثبتم ولی با این بویی که میاد مثل اینکه دیو-ثا میخوان قطعیش کنن*

----------


## hamed_habibi

کوچکی نژ:اد گفت لو رفته مردم گفتن اموزش پروروش دروغ میگه....جدی بااین وضع میخواید قطعی کنن؟پارسال ک این خبرا نبود زیاد مثبت شد الان دیگه احتمالش بیشتره....بعد اخبار ب اموزش پرورش تیکه انداخت گفت این نوع برگزاری صحیح نیست باید دوباره برگزار بشه...من ک فک نمیکنم قطعی بشه....تحت هرشرایطی میرم ترمیم چون نیاز دارم ....ولی مثبت میشه انشاااا

----------


## amir_usj

> اونی ک شما دیدید برای قبل بود این یکی امشب پخش شد..ولو رفتن سوالات تایید شد...مجلسم تایید کرد...


من داشتم میدیدم گزارشو اصلا چنین چیزی نبود 
اینا رو از کجا میاری آخه  :Yahoo (4): 
اعتراض مردم که دلیل نمیشه که آخه 
جوری که من اینارو میشناسم بعید میدونم تاثیرو حذف کنن
هدف اون گزارش هم بیشتر رو این موضوع بود که میخواست بگه امتحان نهایی قراره یه روز جای کنکورو بگیره ولی امنیتش خیلی  پایینه این جوری نمیشه
اصلا بحثی از حذف تاثیر مثبت ندیدم توش 
البته منم میگم حذف شه بهتره این **** ها انقد راحت سوالای امتحانو داشتن و میرفتن امتحان میدادن
 اون وقت من بخاطر امتحانا کلا نخوابیدم جدی میگم دقیقا 10 روز شبای امتحان تا صبح بیدار بودم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amir_usj

> کوچکی نژ:اد گفت لو رفته مردم گفتن اموزش پروروش دروغ میگه....جدی بااین وضع میخواید قطعی کنن؟پارسال ک این خبرا نبود زیاد مثبت شد الان دیگه احتمالش بیشتره....بعد اخبار ب اموزش پرورش تیکه انداخت گفت این نوع برگزاری صحیح نیست باید دوباره برگزار بشه...من ک فک نمیکنم قطعی بشه....تحت هرشرایطی میرم ترمیم چون نیاز دارم ....ولی مثبت میشه انشاااا


نه اون تیکه نیست که طبق قانون اگه سوال لو بره باید دوباره آزمونو برگزار کنن 
که البته این کار یه،جورایی غیر ممکن 
همون تاثیرو بردارن به نفعشونه

----------


## hamed_habibi

تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه....منم نگفتم حذف میشه....شایدم قطعی بشه ولی این گزارش خوب بود..اینارو از اخبار میارم برو ببین خب ... 


> من داشتم میدیدم گزارشو اصلا چنین چیزی نبود 
> اینا رو از کجا میاری آخه 
> اعتراض مردم که دلیل نمیشه که آخه 
> جوری که من اینارو میشناسم بعید میدونم تاثیرو حذف کنن
> هدف اون گزارش هم بیشتر رو این موضوع بود که میخواست بگه امتحان نهایی قراره یه روز جای کنکورو بگیره ولی امنیتش خیلی  پایینه این جوری نمیشه
> اصلا بحثی از حذف تاثیر مثبت ندیدم توش 
> البته منم میگم حذف شه بهتره این **** ها انقد راحت سوالای امتحانو داشتن و میرفتن امتحان میدادن
>  اون وقت من بخاطر امتحانا کلا نخوابیدم جدی میگم دقیقا 10 روز شبای امتحان تا صبح بیدار بودم

----------


## tabrizcity

> کوچکی نژ:اد گفت لو رفته مردم گفتن اموزش پروروش دروغ میگه....جدی بااین وضع میخواید قطعی کنن؟پارسال ک این خبرا نبود زیاد مثبت شد الان دیگه احتمالش بیشتره....بعد اخبار ب اموزش پرورش تیکه انداخت گفت این نوع برگزاری صحیح نیست باید دوباره برگزار بشه...من ک فک نمیکنم قطعی بشه....تحت هرشرایطی میرم ترمیم چون نیاز دارم ....ولی مثبت میشه انشاااا


* حامد جان میشه لینک بدی؟ من اخبار 9 تیر رو دقیقا دانلود کردم ولی چنین چیزی نگفت اصلا!!!*

----------


## hamed_habibi

اره برمیدارن یا مثبت میکنن پول برگزاری مجدد ندارن... 


> نه اون تیکه نیست که طبق قانون اگه سوال لو بره باید دوباره آزمونو برگزار کنن 
> که البته این کار یه،جورایی غیر ممکن 
> همون تاثیرو بردارن به نفعشونه

----------


## hamed_habibi

خداشاهده خودم دیدم....هم با اولیا حرف زدن هم مجلس هم عمادی هم ی سری ویدیو ها نشون دادن ک تایید لو رفتن سوالات بود خبرنگارم تیکه انداخت ب  عمادی گفتش دلیل نمیشه بگید ک فقط 3جا سوالا لو رفته مهم اینه لو رفته ومردم تایید میکننن.


> * حامد جان میشه لینک بدی؟ من اخبار 9 تیر رو دقیقا دانلود کردم ولی چنین چیزی نگفت اصلا!!!*

----------


## hamed_habibi

​والا لینک ندارم....من زنده دیدم اخبرا ساعت 8ونیم


> * حامد جان میشه لینک بدی؟ من اخبار 9 تیر رو دقیقا دانلود کردم ولی چنین چیزی نگفت اصلا!!!*

----------


## farnood_em

خدایی مثبت شد؟؟
بهترین خبر امروز بود..

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ی احتمال بالا بود با توجه ب اتفاقات اخیر ولی 95درصد مثبته


> خدایی مثبت شد؟؟
> بهترین خبر امروز بود..

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

قبلا هم عمادی توی برنامه گزینه دو گفته بود مثبته ...

----------


## farnood_em

> ​ی احتمال بالا بود با توجه ب اتفاقات اخیر ولی 95درصد مثبته


پس هنوز صددرصد نشده..  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## farnood_em

> قبلا هم عمادی توی برنامه گزینه دو گفته بود مثبته ...


خداکنه وگرنه اگه مستقیم شه حق خیلیا خورده میشه

----------


## tabrizcity

خدایش این عمادی هم سرشو کرده تو برف
اینم از اون فیلمی که حامد جان می گفتن:
http://www.telewebion.com/episode/1644515/

----------


## Amir h

> امشبی رو برو ببین مجلس هم تایید کرد گفت امتحانی ک قراره سرنوشت تعیین کنه نباید اینجوری باشه....مردم هم اعتراض کردن...دانش اموزا


آره درسته تازه خوده اقای سعیدی هم گفته اگه تایید شه که سوالات لو رفته معدل رو تاثیر نمیدیم (سعیدی عنوان کرد: به طور یقین می‌گوییم اگر برای ما اثبات شود که لو رفتن سوالات در نتایج امتحانات تأثیر داشته است با توجه به تأثیر نمرات امتحانات نهایی در کنکور از این موضوع نمی‌گذریم و اجازه تضییع حقوق دانش‌آموزان را نمی‌دهیم.)

----------


## hamed_habibi

خب حالا دوستان دیدید من دروغ نمیگم متاسفانه بعضیا چنان بهم توپیدن انگار من دشمنم ...تاثیر معدل 99درصد مثبته.... :Yahoo (99):

----------


## tabrizcity

> خب حالا دوستان دیدید من دروغ نمیگم متاسفانه بعضیا چنان بهم توپیدن انگار من دشمنم ...تاثیر معدل 99درصد مثبته....


* خخخخخخخخخخخ
برو بخواب دیگه خیالت تخت با این اوضاع 1000 در 1000  مثبته یا حذفش می کنن*

----------


## Amir h

> خب حالا دوستان دیدید من دروغ نمیگم متاسفانه بعضیا چنان بهم توپیدن انگار من دشمنم ...تاثیر معدل 99درصد مثبته....


اوه اوه میگم فکرشو بکن تاثیرو بردارن چی میشه عالی میشه مخصوصاً حالا که تایید شده سوالا لو رفته مثبتم نباید باشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

​هرروز 6یا 7صبح میخوابم تا س ظهر ..ی ساله وضعم اینه


> * خخخخخخخخخخخ
> برو بخواب دیگه خیالت تخت با این اوضاع 1000 در 1000  مثبته یا حذفش می کنن*

----------


## hamed_habibi

یادش بخیر بهمن 94 چقدر جوش زدیم حق هیچوقت از بین نمیره ....همیشه حق ب حق دار میرسه خدا رسوا کرد اینارو..انشااا حذف بشه...ب قول امام علی حق عین خورشیده وتابندس بلاخره میتابه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mpaarshin

دقیقا میتونه چه فازی باشه که ۹۵ مثبت شه بعد یهو ۹۶ قطعی شه
قانون همون قانون هست که

----------

